# MS-Dos findet kein Javac!



## Code-Red (23. August 2007)

Abend! 
Habe mir ein Buch über Java gekauft. In dem Buch ist erklärt, wie man eine .java Datei zu einer .class datei macht. Das Problem: Ich habe mit dem Editor ein Beispiel abgeschrieben und unter Welcome.java gespeichert. Nun soll ich MS-Dos starten und _javac Welcome.java_ eingeben. Dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung in der steht: ....Findet kein "javac".... 
.class dateien kann ich öffnen. JDK hab ich runtergeladen. Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## flashray (23. August 2007)

Hallo,

allein runterladen des JDK ist offensichtlich nicht genügend. Es muss auch installiert werden.

Hier findest du eine Installationsanleitung und erste Schritte zu Java.
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/javainsel_01_005.htm

[EDIT]
Wir haben dieses Thema hier schon öfters breitgetreten. Schau mal bspw. hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/242568-bilder-mit-tastatur-steuern-2.html
[/EDIT]

Vg Erdal


----------



## zeja (24. August 2007)

Cool wenn man noch nen MS-DOS hat *G*


----------



## Code-Red (24. August 2007)

Erstmal Danke für die Hilfe... 
Das Problem konnte ich trotzdem noch nicht beheben, da ich die PATH-Variable nicht konfigurieren kann. Ich finde die Datei einfach nicht. bei Windows 2000 ist sie so: Systemsteuerung\System\Erweitert\Umgebungsvariablen aber wie ist sie bei Vista

MFG


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (24. August 2007)

Moin!

Computer->Eigenschaften-> Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen->Umgebungsvariablen

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Flo<H> (24. August 2007)

Hallo!
Hab grad gelesen dass du sie unter Vista hier einstellen kannst:
Arbeitsplatz => Eigenschaften => Erweitert => Umgebungsvariable 

Kanns aber leider selber nicht testen, da ich hier kein Vista hab.
mfg flo


----------



## Code-Red (24. August 2007)

Hab alles so eingestellt wie es sein sollte. Funktioniert immer noch nicht! Es steht "  Der befehl "javac" ist enweder falsch geschrieben odr konnte nicht gefunden werden.
Ich benutze MS-Dos.
Habe sogar eine Classpath variable angelegt..


----------



## Code-Red (25. August 2007)

OK! Habs geschafft.. funktioniert alles. Hab mir jetzt Eclipse runtergeladen. Kann man das eigentlich auch auf Deutsch stellen oder gibts das nur in Englisch?

MFG


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (25. August 2007)

Musst du dir halt das entsprechende Sprackpaket runterladen:
http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/index.php

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

